# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  παραγγελεία απο Κίνα και Τελωνείο

## tzitzikas

Καλησπέρα. Θέλω να παραγγείλω μια μπαταρία για φωτογραφική μηχανή απο ΕΒΑΥ απο Κίνα. (εχω ξεπεράσει το θέμα του πωλητή 99,9% feedback θετικό και μια μονο ψηφο αρνητική, όχι λόγω προιόντος, αλλα γιατι άργησε να φτάσει). Η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή, δωρεάν shipping λέει.
Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι το θέμα τελωνείου. υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου φορτώσουν κανα τρελό τελωνείο εδώ για αποστολή απο Κίνα για μια μπαταρια? Αν γραψει πάνω στη συσκευασία gift το παίζει? Ποιες οι εμπειρίες σας απο Κινα με θεμα τωλενειου??
ευχαριστω  :Biggrin:

----------


## chip

Αν είναι πολύ φθινή πχ 15 ευρώ έτσι κι αλλοιώς δεν περνάει τελωνειο...
Αν έρθει μεσω ταχυδρομειου (ΕΛΤΑ) το ποιο πιθανο να μην περάσει τελωνειο η έστω να παει σε απλοποιημένη διαδιακασία (3 ευρώ) - 
Αν έρθει με courier θα περάσει σιγουρα!

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Ποιά είναι η τιμή της μπαταρίας?

Λογικά δεν θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## tzitzikas

Ειναι κάτω απο 10Ε.
US $10.99 γράφει και free shipping.
Παντως μου κανει η διαφορα στην τιμη. Η σελιδα της Olympus την πουλάει κάπου 50Ε!!!! Εξωφρενική τιμή.
Και αυτη που εχω τωρα στην μηχανη γραφει made in china, αρα την τιμή $10.99 την δικαιολογώ επειδη ειναι απο Κίνα ο πωλητής.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το Paypal ποσο θα κοστίσει, τι θα κρατήσει δηλαδή για τέτοια συναλλαγή?

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Αναφορικά με το τελωνείο, προχώρα άφοβα στην παραγγελία της μπαταρίας. Θα σου έρθει στο σπίτι χωρίς καμία επιβάρυνση.

Για την παραλαβή, να υπολογίζεις περίπου 3 βδομάδες -γενικά υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις στις αποστολές από Ασία, αν και τώρα υπάρχουν κάποια σημάδια βελτίωσης.

Τώρα για την ποιότητα της μπαταρίας, εκεί είναι λίγο ρίσκο.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν παίζει να έχεις πρόβλημα. Με απλό ταχυδρομείο θα σου έρθει. Μιλάμε για μικρό δέμα χαμηλής αξίας. Παράγγειλε το κανονικά.
Ότι σου λέει αυτό θα πληρώσεις, τους φόρους τους παίρνει από τον πωλητή, εκτός αν παίρνει απ ευθείας από την κάρτα σου το paypal εκεί θα χρεωθείς μόνο της τράπεζας. Αν και λογικά δεν χρεώνεσαι τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## tzitzikas

ευχαριστω.

----------


## fmast40

κάποια στιγμή με βοήθησες εσύ σε κάτι που ήθελα, τώρα ήρθε η σειρά μου....
έχω πάρει άπειρες φορές από ebay, από διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου και διάφορα προιόντα. από πομπούς μέχρι δυναμό για ανεμογεννήτριες , μπαταρίες για το κινητό κτλ.... έχουν έρθει όλα μέσω ΕΛΤΑ και δεν έχω πληρώσει ποτέ τίποτα επιπλέον!! συνήθως βάζουν επάνω ότι πρόκειται για δείγμα ή δώρο !! για το paypal δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα επιπλέον. δεν ξέρω βέβαια με τι ισοτιμία κάνουν τη μετατροπή εκείνη τη στιγμή, αλλά για δέκα δολλάρια... δεν έχει σημασία!! Αρα στη θέση σου δε θα το σκεφτόμουν!!

ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΓΟΡΕΣ!!!

----------


## Satcom

Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι η μπαταρία που θα πάρεις κατά 99.9  δεν  θα είναι  αυθεντική έστω και εάν εξωτερικά μοιάζουν.

----------


## dikos

Για το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν αν έχεις επιλέξει να έρθει με απλό ταχυδρομείο δεν θα πληρώσεις τίποτα παραπάνω, αν έχεις επιλέξει με κούριερ τότε 80% να πληρώσεις τελωνείο και ας έχει γράψει επάνω ο πωλητής δείγμα ή δώρο (στην περίπτωση αυτή μην πάς να το πάρεις μόνος σου απο το τελωνείο γιατί θα μπλέξεις άσχημα).

Κάνω πολύ συχνά αγορές απο Κίνα μέσω ebay ότι έχει έρθει με απλό ταχυδρομείο έρχεται σπίτι μου ή στέλνουν χαρτί να το παραλάβω απο το ταχυδρομείο, ότι μου έχει έρθει με κούριερ ακόμη και πραγματικό δείγμα δωρεάν το σταμάτησαν στο τελωνείο.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι η μπαταρία που θα πάρεις κατά 99.9  δεν  θα είναι  αυθεντική έστω και εάν εξωτερικά μοιάζουν.



αυτος γραφει οτι ειναι original. Αν ειναι οντως μαιμου δεν θα επρεπε εστω και μερικοι γνωστες πελατες στο feedback να το αναφερουν?
παντως 2 φορες που ειχαμε παραγγειλει μοσφετς για τον πομπο στο σταθμο, την 1η φορα εστειλαν καινουργια και original και σε πολυ χαμηλη τιμη απο Κινα τα οποια δουλευουν εδω και 2μισι χρονια πολυ καλα, και την 2η φορα απο αλλο πωλητη (οχι ομως απο ΕΒΑΥ οπως τη 1η φορα), νομιζω απο alibaba τα ειχαμε βρει, εστειλε μαιμουδες και χρησιμοποιημενα. Βασικα ειχαν  τα παλια γραμματα απο κατω τα οποια ηταν σωστα, και αυτος ειχε τυπωσει πανω νεο κωδικο ωστε να φαινεται οτι ολα ειναι απο την ιδια παρτιδα οπως ειχαμε ζητησει για να ματσαρουν καλα μεταξύ τους. Τον απειλήσαμε οτι θα κανουμε καταγγελεια στο paypal και εστειλε τα χρηματα ολα+μεταφορικων πισω χωρις να παρει τα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## tzitzikas

τελικα παρήγγειλα την μπαταρια 1/2 , μετα μιλησα με τον πωλητη 2/2 και μου ειπε οτι την ιδια μέρα 2/2 θα την στειλει, και ελαβα και tracking number το οποιο ομως στο site hong kong air mail post δεν δουλευει μεχρι τωρα.
επισης το δοκιμασα εδω http://www.packagetrackr.com (σε ενα φορουμ λεει οτι πολλες φορες δεν δουλευει το tracking number στο http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp και ελεγαν να δοκιμασουμε στο packagetrackr.com), αλλα εμενα στο packagetrackr.com
γραφει 
Tracking Information Expired
The tracking data on this shipment has not been updated in more than 10 business days by Parcelforce. Please contact
Parcelforce for more information.
επίσης τα τελευταία feedback ηταν χτες βραδυ και απο σημερα ο πωλητής ειναι away μεχρι 14/2 και δεν εχιε καθολου items στο ebay shop του.
λετε να πηρε καλο feedback (99,8% και top-rated seller) και να την εκανε Λούης με τα φραγκα μας????  :Angry:  :Scared:  :Cursing:

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Σε γενικές γραμμές, το tracking από China/ Hong Kong post δεν λειτουργεί. Δύο δέματα που έφτασαν πρόσφατα, υποτίθεται ότι είχαν tracking, άλλα όποτε πήγαινα να δω πού βρίσκονται, ποτέ δεν είχαν κάποιο update.

Για το away του πωλητή μην ανησυχείς. Είναι κάτι που το βλέπω συχνά.

----------


## lelek

Ωχ!!!  Μη με φοβίζεις τώρα...

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι για να μην ανοίξω νέο τόπικ...

Έκανα λογαριασμό στο PayPal....

Τώρα για να φορτώσω λεφτά από ένα λογαριασμό στην αγροτική πρέπει να βγάλω χρεωστική (debit) ή μπορώ με μία προπληρωμένη (pre-paid) που προφανώς δε συνδέεται με τραπεζικό λογαριασμό να κάνω τη δουλειά μου;;;;;;;

----------


## makatas

Με προπληρωμένη γίνεται δουλειά αλλά *νομίζω* ότι πρέπει να είναι VISA.

Μην ανησυχείτε αν λένε away. Στην Κίνα γιορτάζουν το νέο έτος τώρα, για μια βδομάδα. Δείτε π.χ. και σε dealextreme.com, ahappydeal.com, geekbuying.com κλπ όλοι το αναφέρουν

----------


## tzitzikas

οντως πρεπει να ειναι visa για να δουλευει σιγουρα. Εγω αγορασα την prepaid της Eurobank. H χρεωστική της eurobank που ειναι mastercard δεν κανει για paypal. 
μπορεις ομως να βρεις και χρεωστικη visa απο αλλη τράπεζα.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι mastercard, η eurobank εχει το κολλημα και πρεπει να κανεις ολοκληρη διαδικασια για να χρησιμοποιησεις την δικη της χρεωστικη. 
Χρησιμοποιω alpha mastercard χρεωστικη (αναληψης) με paypal εδω κ καναδυο χρονια.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightkeeper

Λαθος. Το εγραψα κανονικα με παραθεση.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Ωχ!!!  Μη με φοβίζεις τώρα...
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι για να μην ανοίξω νέο τόπικ...
> 
> Έκανα λογαριασμό στο PayPal....
> 
> Τώρα για να φορτώσω λεφτά από ένα λογαριασμό στην αγροτική πρέπει να βγάλω χρεωστική (debit) ή μπορώ με μία προπληρωμένη (pre-paid) που προφανώς δε συνδέεται με τραπεζικό λογαριασμό να κάνω τη δουλειά μου;;;;;;;



H Prepeid της ΑΤΕ ειναι VISA και ειναι οκ για το Paypal.

----------


## TSAKALI

Να ξερετε οτι οι Κινεζοι τωρα εχουν διακοπες πρωτοχρονιας, πηρα μηνυμα απο Κινα,
στα μεσα Ιανουαριου που μου λενε αν ειναι να κανω παραγγελια να την κανω τωρα,
γιατι μετα θα εχουν αργια και θα καθυστερησουν να τα στειλουν.

υ.γ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΥΤ@Ν@ ΤΗΝ DHL

----------


## vasilis1

Πολυ μακρυα απο την DHL.Το ελληνικο παρακλάδι περνάει εσκεμμένα οτι ερθει σε αυτη απο τελωνείο,για αν εισπράξει τελη εκτελωνισμού.Τοσο καλα τα ελληνικα μυαλα.
ΜΕΓΑΛΟ Χ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Γενικά _ΜΑΚΡΙΑ_ από οποιαδήποτε κούριερ (ΤΝΤ, UPS, DHL). Με EMS κάτι γίνεται, αλλά ΠΡΩΤΑ θα πρέπει να συννενοηθούμε με τον πωλητή να γράψει αυτά που "πρέπει" στο πακέτο (χαμηλή αξία, δώρο, περιγραφή 'used') κτλ κτλ.

----------


## mariosm

> χαμηλή αξία, δώρο, περιγραφή 'used'



Αυτα τωρα δεν πιανουν ουτε στα ταχυδρομεια γιατι εχουν γεμισει με δωρα (laptop, camera κλπ) και δεν ειναι και τοσο ηλιθιοι να πιστευουν πλεον οτι οι κινεζοι μας εχουν τρελανει στα δωρα γιατι ειμαστε καλοι ανθρωποι.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Εν μέρει σωστό (αναφορικά με το 'gift'...). Από την άλλη, η *αξία* αλλά και η *περιγραφή* έχουν σημασία.

Βέβαια, αν κανείς έχει κουτί μεγάλο (ας πούμε για λάπτοπ) και δηλώνει αξία $30, το διακινδυνεύει να του το σταματήσουν. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν βλάπτει να ζητάμε από τον πωλητή να γράψει αυτά. Κι αν περάσει πέρασε, αλλιώς θα έρθει η λυπητερή.

----------


## tzamas

Λοιπον επειδη και πουλαω και αγοραζω στο EBAY να πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου
Για το PAYPAL ισχυουν αυτα που ειπαν και παραπανω για την prepaid και απο τον αγοραστη δεν κραταει προμηθεια μονο απο τον πωλητη
Γενικα για τις αγορες προτεινω να δινετε κατι παραπανω και να επιλεγετε registered mail δηλ συστημενο γιατι και πιο γρηγορα ερχονται και παρακολουθεις την πορεια του δεματος και σου στελνει ειδοποιηση το ταχυδρομειο για να το παραλαβεις ,τα απλα στα πετανε στην πορτα 
το tracking number που θα σας στειλουν πρεπει να εχει αυτη την μορφη RB067867894CN και οχι αυτη 
QA2967301200121

----------


## tzamas

Μια σελιδα που χρησιμοποιω για να παρακολουθω τα δεματα ειναι αυτη http://www.track-trace.com/post
Βαζετε το tracking number επιλεγετε track with option και επιλεγετε την χωρα απο οπου ερχετε το δεμα
Γενικα παντως οι Κινεζοι πωλητες αργουν να σου δωσουν το tracking number ισως λογω φορτου εργασιας
Και κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι τα δεματα απο το Χονκ κονκ ερχονται πιο γρηγορα
Τωρα για θεμα τελωνειου ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με χρεωσεις αλλα παντα επελεγα ταχυδρομειο, courier δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε

----------


## picdev

εγώ αυτές τις μέρες θα πάρω έναν παλμογράφο απο κίνα, λέτε να του πω το στείλει με απλό ταχύδρομείο συστημένο?
ή με EMS?Με ems και 100$ θα με σφάξουν?

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Νομίζω τα EMS δέματα είναι ασφαλισμένα από μόνα τους για $100. Καλύτερα όμως να το δηλώσει για καμιά $30 (και να έρθει με EMS). Αυτό θα έκανα εγώ.

----------


## mariosm

> Με ems και 100$ θα με σφάξουν?



Το τελωνειο απλα χρεωνει το ΦΠΑ στην αξια του τιμολογιου συν διαφορα ψιλα που στη χειροτερη θα φτασουν το 30% της αξιας του τιμολογιου.
Το πραγματικο σφαξιμο ειναι αν παρεις με courier (ολοι ιδιοι ειναι) οποτε θελεις και 80 ευρω σιγουρα για υπηρεσιες εκτελωνισμου ασχετα με το τελωνειο.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> Το πραγματικο σφαξιμο ειναι αν παρεις με courier (ολοι ιδιοι ειναι) οποτε θελεις και 80 ευρω σιγουρα για υπηρεσιες εκτελωνισμου ασχετα με το τελωνειο.





Tον εκτελωνισμό μπορεί να τον κάνει ο καθένας, οπότε γλυτώνει την αμοιβή του εκτελωνιστή. Αρκεί βέβαια να πάει ο ίδιος στο αεροδρόμιο (+βενζίνες+διόδια) για την διαδικασία (2 ώρες διαδικασία περίπου στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος, πηγαίνεις από γραφείο σε γραφείο)

----------


## mariosm

> Tον εκτελωνισμό μπορεί να τον κάνει ο καθένας, οπότε γλυτώνει την αμοιβή του εκτελωνιστή. Αρκεί βέβαια να πάει ο ίδιος στο αεροδρόμιο (+βενζίνες+διόδια) για την διαδικασία (2 ώρες διαδικασία περίπου στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος, πηγαίνεις από γραφείο σε γραφείο)



Αυτο ειναι γνωστο αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση προτιμας να δωσεις τα 80 ευρω χωρις αλλη σκεψη. 
Απλα τα ΕΛΤΑ δεν εχουν εξωτερικο εκτελωνιστη και δεν εχει χρεωση. 
Ρολο παντα παιζει στην αποφαση η αξια του εμπορευματος. Οταν παιρνω δεμα αξιας 2000 ευρω δεν δινω σημασια στα 80 ευρω αλλα
οταν πηρα δεμα 56 ευρω και πληρωσα 160 μου φανηκε ασχημα.

----------


## SRF

> εγώ αυτές τις μέρες θα πάρω έναν παλμογράφο απο κίνα, λέτε να του πω το στείλει με απλό ταχύδρομείο συστημένο?
> ή με EMS?Με ems και 100$ θα με σφάξουν?



EMS αποκλειστικά! Για όσο καιρό αυτό θα υφίσταται ακόμα! 
Η υπηρεσία EMS τον τελευταίο καιρό διαλύεται! ΝΑΙ δεν αστειεύομαι! Η θυγατρική των ΕΛΤΑ βρίσκεται σε μιά φάση ασαφούς "αναδιάρθρωσης", κλείνωντας όλα τα υποκαταστήματα των Αθηνών, πλην τουκεντρικού στην Κων/πόλεως (Κολωνό) και δηλώνοντας αδυναμία εξυπηρέτησης των πελατών της ΕΥΘΕΩΣ, σε τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις για παραλαβές, λέγωντας ότι δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να εξυπηρετούν όλες τις περιοχές της παρά μόνο με εκ περιτροπής  ανά δυό ή τρείς ημέρες κατά περιοχή!!! 
Πιθανώς υλοποιείται η διαδικασία αποδυνάμωσης του EMS ώστε να ξεπουληθεί φθηνά... σύντομα... σε "ανταγωνιστικές" του ίσως? 

Στην εισαγωγή δεμάτων παρατηρείται αντιστοίχως μιά "τυχαία" επιβράδυνση της "απελεύθερωσης" προς παραδόσεις!!! 
15-39 ημέρες τελωνεία εδώ, για μιά υπηρεσία που διεθνώς υποχρεούται να παραδίδει εντός 10 ημερών από & προς κάθε προορισμό δέματος μέσω αυτής!!!

----------


## vasilis1

Απο πότε η EMS ειναι θυγατρική των ΕΛΤΑ;Μηπως την μπερδευεις με την ΕΛΤΑ courrier?

----------


## tasosmos

Εξυπηρετουνται απο τα ελτα τα πακετα της EMS εδω, απ οσο ξερω δεν υπαρχει τελειως ξεχωριστο courier.

----------


## mtzag

οι courier πουλανε χοντρο νταβατζηλικι και παραβιαζουνε τη νομοθεσια καθως κοστολογουνε παραπανω τα πραγματα για να τα περασουνε επιτηδες απο το τελωνειο
και να παρουνε χαρτζιλικι 150 ευρω απο καθε θυμα.
Και καλα ενταξει να πληρωσεις +30% αλλα οχι αυτο το νταβατζηλικι των courier που εχουνε ταριφα 200 ευρω

----------


## SRF

> Απο πότε η EMS ειναι θυγατρική των ΕΛΤΑ;Μηπως την μπερδευεις με την ΕΛΤΑ courrier?



Σχεδόν από ανέκαθεν!!! 
Το EMS είναι υπηρεσία (και όχι εταιρεία)  ασφαλούς & γρήγορης διακίνησης των εθνικών ταχυδρομείων, και λειτουργεί ως ανταγωνιστική προς τις υπηρεσίες των αποκαλούμενων "courrier" ιδιωτών, και στην Ελλάδα την "αντιπροσώπευσή" του (διακίνηση) έχει αναλάβει η θυγατρική των ΕΛΤΑ "Ταχυμεταφορές ΕΛΤΑ"
http://www.elta-courier.gr/company.asp 
και όχι τα ίδια τα ΕΛΤΑ, για λόγους που δεν είναι του παρόντως να αναλύσουμε! 
http://www.elta-courier.gr/ems.asp 
Οι παραπάνω σύνδεσμοι είναι χρήσιμοι, για όποιον ξέρει να διαβάζει!!! 

Άσχετο... & γενικότερο!!! 
Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι σε αυτό το φόρουμ... υπάρχουν μόνο παιδάκια ή ερασιτέχνες που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τι σημαίνει το Χ & το Ψ σε ένα κείμενο και δεν έχουν επαγγελματική επαφή - εμπειρία με τα δρώμενα!

----------


## mariosm

> καθως κοστολογουνε παραπανω τα πραγματα για να τα περασουνε επιτηδες απο το τελωνειο



Εισαι πολυ υπερβολικος. Η κοστολογιση δεν ειναι αρμοδιοτητα των courier αλλα των τελωνιακων. Το βασικο στοιχειο εκτελωνισμου ειναι το συνοδευτικο τιμολογιο εκτος εξωφθαλμων υποτιμολογισεων των πωλιτων που τωρα εχει γινει καθεστως και το εχουν αντιληφθει στα τελωνεια. Και σε πληροφορω οτι τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει και στον τελωνειακο ελεγχο των ΕΛΤΑ.

Οι τιμες που αναφερεις φυσικα (150-200 ευρω) δεν προκειπτουν απο πουθενα. Εχω χρησιμοποιησει ολες τις courier και χρεωνουν 80-85 ευρω ανεξαρτητως κοστους τιμολογιου.

----------


## leosedf

Ακόμα και με ταχυδρομείο η EMS όταν πέρασε τελωνείο κάποια στιγμή παλιότερα ο φόρος που πλήρωσα ήταν της τάξεως των 9 ευρώ (για δέμα περίπου 100) και όλα είχαν γίνει από το ταχυδρομείο. Δεν είχα τον κάθε μλκα κουριερατζή να μου ζητάει μεροκάματο για τα ξαδέρφια του. Απλά μου φέραν το δέμα και τα χαρτιά του τελωνείου, πλήρωσα το ποσό αυτό και πήρα το δέμα μου. ΕΤΣΙ πρέπει να λειτουργεί το σύστημα.

----------


## leosedf

> Οι τιμες που αναφερεις φυσικα (150-200 ευρω) δεν προκειπτουν απο πουθενα. Εχω χρησιμοποιησει ολες τις courier και χρεωνουν 80-85 ευρω ανεξαρτητως κοστους τιμολογιου.



Εμένα μου ζήτησαν 120 για δέμα των 50. Για ποιο λόγο να πληρώσω 85 αφού ο λόγος που παράγγειλα από έξω ήταν για να το πάρω με 50?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εμένα μου ζήτησαν 120 για δέμα των 50. Για ποιο λόγο να πληρώσω 85 αφού ο λόγος που παράγγειλα από έξω ήταν για να το πάρω με 50?




 Το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ, όταν παράγγειλα το MKII AVRISP απο την ATMEL.
 Το κόστος ΜΑΖΙ με τα μεταφορικά ήταν 40 ευρώ και μου ζήταγαν 130 (συνολικά με εκτελονισμο + Φόρο + ΦΠΑ + χαρτόσημα) για να το πάρω. Τελικά αφού έριξα ένα γερό μπινελίκι στον εκτελωνιστή της DHL που με πήρε τηλέφωνο για να με "εξυπηρετήσει", γύρισα πίσω το πακέτο στην ATMEL, έχασα τα μεταφορικά περίπου 20 ευρώ και το παράγγειλα απο ebay με 45 ευρώ, οπου και έφτασε στην πόρτα μου χωρίς παρατράγουδα.

----------


## mariosm

> Για ποιο λόγο να πληρώσω 85 αφού ο λόγος που παράγγειλα από έξω ήταν για να το πάρω με 50?



Κωσταντινε νομιζω οτι αυτη η ερωτηση εχει απαντηθει πολλες φορες. Τα 85 ευρω ειναι αμοιβη για καποια δουλεια που την κανει αλλος αντι να την κανεις εσυ.
Αν εσυ πεις στην courier οτι δεν θελεις να εκτελωνισει αυτη τοτε δεν υπαρχει καμια χρεωση (εκτος απο τελη αποθηκευσης περιπου 2 ευρω). Απλα εσυ πρεπει να κανεις ολη τη δουλεια
και καμια courier δεν αρνειται να εκτελωνισεις εσυ μονος σου αφου αυτη τα μεταφορικα τα εχει ηδη εισπραξει.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ τον είχα πει να το βάλει στον κώλο του στα ίσα.

----------

bchris (05-02-13), 

SRF (05-02-13)

----------


## leosedf

> Απλα εσυ πρεπει να κανεις ολη τη δουλεια
> και καμια courier δεν αρνειται να εκτελωνισεις εσυ μονος σου αφου αυτη τα μεταφορικα τα εχει ηδη εισπραξει.



Ο μπάρμπας ήταν στην Αθήνα και μου είπε να πάω να το εκτελωνίσω εγώ αν δε θέλω.
Πραγματικά θα πήγαινα για να τον δείρω μόνο.

----------


## mariosm

> Ο μπάρμπας ήταν στην Αθήνα και μου είπε να πάω να το εκτελωνίσω εγώ αν δε θέλω.



Επειδη βρισκεσαι Θεσσαλονικη το πακετο μπορουσε να ερθει στο τελωνειο Θεσσαλονικης αν σε ενημερωνε σωστα ο υπαλληλος της courier. 
Ολα τελικα ειναι θεμα επικοινωνιας και κυριως πειρας (στην Ελλαδα). Την πρωτη φορα την "πατας", την επομενη γνωριζεις.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι την επόμενη γνώριζα να μην ξανά παραγγείλω με κούριερ.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κωσταντινε νομιζω οτι αυτη η ερωτηση εχει απαντηθει πολλες φορες. Τα 85 ευρω ειναι αμοιβη για καποια δουλεια που την κανει αλλος αντι να την κανεις εσυ.
> Αν εσυ πεις στην courier οτι δεν θελεις να εκτελωνισει αυτη τοτε δεν υπαρχει καμια χρεωση (εκτος απο τελη αποθηκευσης περιπου 2 ευρω). Απλα εσυ πρεπει να κανεις ολη τη δουλεια
> και καμια courier δεν αρνειται να εκτελωνισεις εσυ μονος σου αφου αυτη τα μεταφορικα τα εχει ηδη εισπραξει.




Μάριε δεν είναι μόνο τα τέλη αποθήκευσης....
 Είναι ο Φόρος (περίπου 25%), το ΦΠΑ 23%, τα τέλη αποθήκευσης, και τα χαρτόσημα. Επίσης ΑΝ ο υπάληλος κρίνει οτι το περιεχόμενο είναι "υποπτο" όπως είχε συμβεί σε εμένα, σε μια παρτίδα αισθητήρια αναλυτές οξυγόνου, που έγραφε επάνω στην συσκευασία οτι "περιέχει μόλυβδο", μπορεί να σε στείλει να πάρεις βεβαίωση απο το χημείο του κράτους, με την ανάλογη (τσουχτερη) χρέωση. ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ υπολογίζονται επί της ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗΣ αξίας του αντικειμένου ΣΥΝ τα μεταφορικά.
 ΓΙΑΤΙ δηλαδή να πληρώσω ΦΟΡΟ + ΦΠΑ + ΧΑΡΤΟΣΗΜΑ + ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ για τα μεταφορικά της DHL ???

----------


## mtzag

ναι αμα εισαι στην επαρχια και μπλεξεις με το τελωνειο χαθηκες..
εχουνε στησει παραμαγαζο οι courierμε το τελωνειο.
Εκτος αυτο εχουνε και υπερογκες χρεωσεις ειναι δυνατον εντος ελλαδας να μου ζηταει 9 ευρω να στειλω κατι οταν μου ερχεται ιδιου ογκου/βαρους πραμα απο την κινα
με 1$ και σε αυτη την τιμη ειναι τα μεταφορικα+την αξια του πραγματος. Καρτελ κανονικο εχουνε στησει

----------


## mariosm

> Μάριε δεν είναι μόνο τα τέλη αποθήκευσης....



Προφανως δεν καταλαβες τι ειπα. Ειπα τι πληρωνεις στην courier αν δεν εκτελωνισει η ιδια. Οι χρεωσεις που αναφερεις ειναι μετα τον εκτελωνισμο.





> Είναι ο Φόρος (περίπου 25%)



Αυτο πρωτη φορα το βλεπω. Δεν ειχα ποτε τετοια χρεωση. 





> ΓΙΑΤΙ δηλαδή να πληρώσω ΦΟΡΟ + ΦΠΑ + ΧΑΡΤΟΣΗΜΑ + ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ για τα μεταφορικά της DHL ???



Η απαντηση ειναι πολυ απλη. Γιατι η DHL πληρωθηκε στην χωρα αποστολης και για να πληρωθει εγινε εξαγωγη συναλλαγματος που αναγραφεται στο τιμολογιο.
Και ολα αυτα καθοριζονται με διακρατικες συμφωνιες και ισχυουν για ολες τις χωρες.

----------


## Scotty

Και εγω , οταν πρωτοεκανα αγορα απο το εξωτερικο και τις 2 φορες που ηρθαν με DHL πληρωσα και τις 2 φορες .Για μια φωτογραφικη μηχανη το 2007 πληρωσα 90ε για αξια 280ε , και το εκτελωνισα εγω , γιατι μου ζητουσαν αλλα τοσα για να μου το κανουν αυτοι . 
Και το  2009 για ενα στερεοφωνικο αυτοκινητου 2 DIN , 120ε για αγορα 480ε.
Απο τοτε και μεχρι σημερα ΠΟΤΕ dhl , ΜΟΝΟ απλα με EMS , και δεν εχω πληρωσει ξανα για αγορες μεχρι και 70ε που εχω κανει .

----------


## tzitzikas

σημερα ειδα οτι δουλευει το Tracking number και λεει destination: Greece. αρα είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο.

 Outward Registered Letter

Destination - Greece
The item (RC************HK) was posted on 4-Feb-2013 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee.

αυτα γραφει. πρεπει να ειναι Registered Letter
εχουν και φθηνα μεταφορικα αυτοι. μονο 0,9$ το χρεωσε

----------


## 744

Σημειώστε ότι έρχεται από Ε.Ε. ΔΕΝ έχει εκτελωνισμό. Επίσης τα μεταφορικά, π.χ. από Πολωνία, είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα από Κίνα ή Ταϊβάν ή και Αμερική.

Επίσης, η Mouser εκτελωνίζει μαζικά στην Γαλλία και έτσι ότι και να παραγγείλετε, έρχεται ΧΩΡΙΣ εκτελωνισμό στην πόρτα σας, σε αντίθεση με την Digikey (που με σφάξαν μια και τελευταία φορά).

Συν τον κίνδυνο οι Κινέζοι να σου κάνουν τον Κινέζο. Οπότε σκεφθήτε τα ρίσκα...

----------


## sotron1

> Να ξερετε οτι οι Κινεζοι τωρα εχουν διακοπες πρωτοχρονιας, πηρα μηνυμα απο Κινα,
> στα μεσα Ιανουαριου που μου λενε αν ειναι να κανω παραγγελια να την κανω τωρα,
> γιατι μετα θα εχουν αργια και θα καθυστερησουν να τα στειλουν.
> 
> *υ.γ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΥΤ@Ν@ ΤΗΝ DHL*





Συμφωνώ και εγώ, μέχρι που τους είπα να πετάξουν το δέμα μου, αξίας 50 ευρώ και να μην με ξαναενοχλήσουν.

----------


## vasilis1

> Σχεδόν από ανέκαθεν!!! 
> Το EMS είναι υπηρεσία (και όχι εταιρεία)  ασφαλούς & γρήγορης διακίνησης των εθνικών ταχυδρομείων, και λειτουργεί ως ανταγωνιστική προς τις υπηρεσίες των αποκαλούμενων "courrier" ιδιωτών, και στην Ελλάδα την "αντιπροσώπευσή" του (διακίνηση) έχει αναλάβει η θυγατρική των ΕΛΤΑ "Ταχυμεταφορές ΕΛΤΑ"
> http://www.elta-courier.gr/company.asp 
> και όχι τα ίδια τα ΕΛΤΑ, για λόγους που δεν είναι του παρόντως να αναλύσουμε! 
> http://www.elta-courier.gr/ems.asp 
> Οι παραπάνω σύνδεσμοι είναι χρήσιμοι, για όποιον ξέρει να διαβάζει!!! 
> 
> Άσχετο... & γενικότερο!!! 
> Μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι σε αυτό το φόρουμ... υπάρχουν μόνο παιδάκια ή ερασιτέχνες που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τι σημαίνει το Χ & το Ψ σε ένα κείμενο και δεν έχουν επαγγελματική επαφή - εμπειρία με τα δρώμενα!



Επειδη το γενικοτερο και ασχετο επεσε στην παραθεση μου πρωτα απο όλα θα σε ευχαριστησω που με αποκαλεις παιδακι (ετων 35)και το υποκοριστικό -ακι ταιριαζει σε  πτυχιουχο ηλεκτρονικο με δουλεια και οχι χασομερι.
Τελος με τα δικα μου σχετικά και ειδικότερα.

Μια απορια, η EMS που γνωριζω εγω μετα απο 400+ συναλλαγές τα τελευταία 3 χρονια με εξωτερικο δεν ειναι αυτή
http://www.ems.com.cn/english.html
και δεν σχετίζεται με τα κινεζικα ταχυδρομεία;

----------


## tasosmos

EMS= Express Mail Service, Δεν ειναι κινεζικη αλλα διεθνης υπηρεσια και απ οσο ξερω εξυπηρετειται σε καθε χωρα απο τα αντιστοιχα ταχυδρομεια.

Για περισσοτερα βλ. http://www.ems.post/

----------


## vasilis1

οκ,γνωριζα την υπαρξη της .cn σελιδας,οτι ειναι παρακλαδι της UPU δεν το ηξερα

----------


## SRF

> Επειδη το γενικοτερο και ασχετο επεσε στην παραθεση μου πρωτα απο όλα θα σε ευχαριστησω που με αποκαλεις παιδακι (ετων 35)και το υποκοριστικό -ακι ταιριαζει σε  πτυχιουχο ηλεκτρονικο με δουλεια και οχι χασομερι.
> Τελος με τα δικα μου σχετικά και ειδικότερα.
> 
> Μια απορια, η EMS που γνωριζω εγω μετα απο 400+ συναλλαγές τα τελευταία 3 χρονια με εξωτερικο δεν ειναι αυτή
> http://www.ems.com.cn/english.html
> και δεν σχετίζεται με τα κινεζικα ταχυδρομεία;



ΟΧΙ! 





> οκ,γνωριζα την υπαρξη της .cn σελιδας,οτι ειναι παρακλαδι της UPU δεν το ηξερα



Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για να μάθεις επιτέλους κάτι... ούτε βεβαίως και στα 35 και με 400+ συναλλαγές συνάδελφε! Τώρα πλέον ξέρεις τι εστί EMS και σίγουρα θα γνωρίζεις πλέον ότι δεν είναι εταιρεία, και μάλιστα Κινεζική !!! , αλλά συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία που παρέχεται ΑΠΟ εταιρείες ταχυδρομείων... ΟΠΩ΅ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΥΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΥΓΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ!!! 

Καληνύκτα...

----------


## demolutioner

αγορασα ενα κινητο απο κινα 430 ευρω κ θα το στειλουν με DHL  ξερει κανεις να μου πει ποσο θα παει να δωσω για φορο κ τελωνειο? επισης υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να το γλητωσω? ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι ενας ξαδερφος του αγορασε ενα ταμπλετ απο κινα κ του ζητησαν απο το τελωνειο να φερει αποδειξει απο paypal για να δουν ποσο κανει κ αυτος πηγε κ εκανε ενα photoshop την τιμη κ την γλιτωσε τωρα αυτο θσχηει γινετε η μου λεει μαλακιες? επισης αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι αλλοι λενε οτι δεν ξερουν στο τελωνειο τι εχει μεσα το δεμα κ ποσο κανει κ αλλοι λενε οτι εχουν χαρτι με την τιμη που κανει κ το τι πηρες τωρα ποιο υσχηει απο τα 2 ξερουν τι εχει το δεμα κ ποσο κανει η οχι?

----------


## leosedf

Μη στεναχωριέσαι θα στην καρφώσουν κανονικά χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα. Συν του ότι θα πληρώσεις και τη γκόμενα του κουριερατζή.

----------


## SRF

> αγορασα ενα κινητο απο κινα *430 ευρω* κ θα το στειλουν *με DHL*  ξερει κανεις να μου πει ποσο θα παει να δωσω για φορο κ τελωνειο? επισης υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να το γλητωσω? ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι ενας ξαδερφος του αγορασε ενα ταμπλετ απο κινα κ του ζητησαν απο το τελωνειο να φερει αποδειξει απο paypal για να δουν ποσο κανει κ αυτος πηγε κ εκανε ενα photoshop την τιμη κ την γλιτωσε τωρα αυτο θσχηει γινετε η μου λεει μαλακιες? επισης αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι αλλοι λενε οτι δεν ξερουν στο τελωνειο τι εχει μεσα το δεμα κ ποσο κανει κ αλλοι λενε οτι εχουν χαρτι με την τιμη που κανει κ το τι πηρες τωρα ποιο υσχηει απο τα 2 ξερουν τι εχει το δεμα κ ποσο κανει η οχι?



Σήμερα. 
Δέμα ΜΕ ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ 308 Γιούρια προελ ΚΙΝΑ με την κυρία αυτή... πληρώσαμε 109 Γιούρια έξοδά δικά της + Δασμοί, ΦΟΑ, Χαρτόσημα, κλπ άλλα 135 
Συνολο? 
244 Γιούρια... 
Για 430 που λες, υπολόγισε ~290 Γιούρια!!! 
Με τις υγείες και σε καλή... τους... μεριά!!!

----------


## sotron1

> αγορασα ενα κινητο απο κινα 430 ευρω κ θα το στειλουν με DHL  ξερει κανεις να μου πει ποσο θα παει να δωσω για φορο κ τελωνειο? επισης υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να το γλητωσω? ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι ενας ξαδερφος του αγορασε ενα ταμπλετ απο κινα κ του ζητησαν απο το τελωνειο να φερει αποδειξει απο paypal για να δουν ποσο κανει κ αυτος πηγε κ εκανε ενα photoshop την τιμη κ την γλιτωσε τωρα αυτο θσχηει γινετε η μου λεει μαλακιες? επισης αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι αλλοι λενε οτι δεν ξερουν στο τελωνειο τι εχει μεσα το δεμα κ ποσο κανει κ αλλοι λενε οτι εχουν χαρτι με την τιμη που κανει κ το τι πηρες τωρα ποιο υσχηει απο τα 2 ξερουν τι εχει το δεμα κ ποσο κανει η οχι?




Ας ρώταγες εδώ μέσα πρώτα και μετά να αγόραζες. Πάντως σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη.
Εγώ ένα εργαλείο Fluke που αγόρασα και ήρθε δια μέσω DHL στο ποσό των 80 ευρώ πλήρωσα άλλα 60, επειδή ο τελώνης το εκτίμησε για τόσο. Εδώ έκανε περίπου 120 ευρώ, άρα μου ήρθε πιο ακριβά. 

Επίσης εάν προλαβαίνεις πριν το στείλουν, να γράψουν στο πακέτο την τιμή περίπου 50-100 ευρώ και όχι την πραγματική. Αυτό το κάνουν οι Κινέζοι, ακόμη βάζουν και κάτω από το όριο του εκτελωνισμού που νομίζω ότι είναι 30 ευρώ, για να γλυτώσεις όλα αυτά.

----------


## PCMan

Ρε παιδιά, κι εγώ ξέρω ότι το όριο είναι 30€ περίπου. Αλλού διαβάζω ότι είναι 50€ ή 50$

Εδώ όμως λέει ότι είναι 150€. Τελικά τι ισχύει?

----------


## demolutioner

> Ας ρώταγες εδώ μέσα πρώτα και μετά να αγόραζες. Πάντως σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη.
> Εγώ ένα εργαλείο Fluke που αγόρασα και ήρθε δια μέσω DHL στο ποσό των 80 ευρώ πλήρωσα άλλα 60, επειδή ο τελώνης το εκτίμησε για τόσο. Εδώ έκανε περίπου 120 ευρώ, άρα μου ήρθε πιο ακριβά. 
> 
> Επίσης εάν προλαβαίνεις πριν το στείλουν, να γράψουν στο πακέτο την τιμή περίπου 50-100 ευρώ και όχι την πραγματική. Αυτό το κάνουν οι Κινέζοι, ακόμη βάζουν και κάτω από το όριο του εκτελωνισμού που νομίζω ότι είναι 30 ευρώ, για να γλυτώσεις όλα αυτά.



Να τους ρωτησω αν μπορουν να το στειλουν με EMS κ να γραψουν κ ενα  registered delivery? αλλα με EMS ξερεις  ποσα παιζει να πληρωσω?

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω χωρίς πολλά πολλά ... είναι το εξής:

*α)*. Όταν το δέμα έρθει με κουριερ (DHL, UPS, FeDex etc) το "αφορολόγητο" ποσό είναι περίπου 35$.
Οτιδήποτε παραπάνω (θεωρητικά πάντα) περνάει τελωνείο.

*β)*. Όταν το δέμα έρθει με κρατικό/κανονικό ταχυδρομείο (USPS απο Αμερική, China Post απο Κίνα) 
αυτό το "αφορολόγητο" είναι 150$. Οτιδήποτε δεν υπερβαίνει αυτό το ποσό, δεν πάει στο τελωνείο. 
Αν αυτό πρέπει να εκτελωνιστεί για Χ λόγο ... αυτό γίνεται απο τα ΕΛΤΑ, με το ποσό των 3 ευρώ.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Επίσης απο 16 Μαΐου 2012 το ταχυδρομείο των ΗΠΑ, απαγορεύει την εκτός  συνόρων αποστολή iPad, 
iPhone, laptop κλπ, λόγο των μπαταριών λιθίου που  έχουν οι  συσκευές. Άσχετο βέβαια στο εδώ νήμα, 
απλά προς ενημέρωση. Βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει γίνει άρση αυτού σήμερα, αλλά δεν έχω δεί κάτι ...

http://about.usps.com/pcc-insider/2012/pcc_may.htm
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Τώρα Γιώργο για το κινητό σου με τα 430 ευρώ, τι να σου πω?. Μάλλον (σίγουρα δηλαδή), και εφόσον
είναι και με την "φανταστική" DHL που γδέρνει ζωντανούς, και όπως πολύ σωστά σου είπε ο Γιώργος
SRF, θα πληρώσεις ... δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι 290, 200 ή 230, αλλά κάπου εκεί ...

----------


## demolutioner

αν το στειλουν με ΕΜΣ ξερεις ποσο θα με χρεωσουν στην ΕΜΣ εννοω?

----------


## Diogenis29

Όσο πιο μακριά τόσο το καλλίτερο, σκέτη κοροϊδία εμένα με πήραν τηλέφωνο την παρασκευή και μου είπαν ότι μέχρι την τετάρτη εάν πάω να πάρω το δέμα δεν θα πλήρωνα φυλαχτρα, έτσι πήγα την τρίτη μια μέρα πριν για να μην έχω τίποτα πρόβληματα και με χρέωσαν και την δευτέρα και την τρίτη ''ΕΣΧΟΣ''





> Να ξερετε οτι οι Κινεζοι τωρα εχουν διακοπες πρωτοχρονιας, πηρα μηνυμα απο Κινα,
> στα μεσα Ιανουαριου που μου λενε αν ειναι να κανω παραγγελια να την κανω τωρα,
> γιατι μετα θα εχουν αργια και θα καθυστερησουν να τα στειλουν.
> 
> υ.γ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΥΤ@Ν@ ΤΗΝ DHL

----------


## sotron1

> Να τους ρωτησω αν μπορουν να το στειλουν με EMS κ να γραψουν κ ενα  registered delivery? αλλα με EMS ξερεις  ποσα παιζει να πληρωσω?



Νομίζω ότι είναι δωρεάν η πληρώνεις ελάχιστα, το καλό σε αυτούς είναι ότι δεν θα σε γδάρουν. Σε 50 παραδόσεις με EMS, 2-3 φορές έχω πληρώσει 3-6 ευρώ. Αρκεί ο αποστολές να συνεργάζεται με αυτή την εταιρία.

----------


## makocer

> αγορασα ενα κινητο απο κινα 430 ευρω κ θα ...........................?



αγαπητε συνφορουμιτη! ειναι δυνατο να βαλεις καποιο λινκ με το συγκεκριμενο κινητο?? (ειναι απο ebay? ή αλλο σαιτ?)

----------


## demolutioner

http://oppostyle.com/ αυτο ειναι το κινητο κ η εταιρια απο'που το αγορασα

----------


## moutoulos

OPPO FIND 5

find-5-16gb.jpg



Βιάστηκες όμως γιατί με τα λεφτά που θα σου φτάσει έπαιρνες τον βασιλιά των 
λιονταριών εεεεε κινητών, Galaxy 4 με τα ίδια ακριβώς χαρακτηριστικά.

Samsung-Galaxy-S4-15.jpg

*Samsung Galaxy S IV*
Λειτουργικό σύστημα: Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean
Επεξεργαστής: Samsung Exynos 5 Οκταπύρηνος 1.6GHz
και δεύτερο μοντέλο με τετραπύρηνο επεξεργαστή 1.9GHz
GPU: PowerVR ή Adreno 320
Μνήμη RAM: 2GB
4G/ LTE
Οθόνη: 5 ίντσες, Super AMOLED, Full HD 1920Χ1080 pixels, 441 ppi, Gorilla Glass 3
Samsung Adapt Display, Auto adjust touch sensitivity (Glove friendly)
Κάμερα: 13 Megapixel, LED flash, Full HD video
Dual Camera: Dual Shot / Dual Recording/ Dual Video Cal
Δεύτερη κάμερα: 2 Megapixel
Ενσωματωμένη μνήμη: 16GB/ 32GB/ 64GB
Κάρτα μνήμης: micro SD (έως και 64GB)
Wi-Fi ac, GPS/ Glonass, Bluetooth 4.0, micro USB (MHL 2.0), NFC
Barometer, Temperature & Humidity
Μπαταρία: 2600 mAh
Διαστάσεις: 136.6Χ69.8Χ7.9 χλστ.
Βάρος: 130 γρ.

----------


## demolutioner

http://www.chinaphonereview.com/oppo...5-x909?lang=el  εδω τα εχει σωστα δεν ειναι ακριβως αυτα που λεει σε αυτο που εβαλες κ δεν τα λεει κ ολα.

----------


## demolutioner

παιδια θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας οποιος γνωριζει να μου πει, με πηραν τηλ. απο την DHL να παω να εκτελωνισω, μου ηπαν 46 ευρω για αυτους κ να παω με την αποδειξη απο paypal για να με φορολογησουν, τωρα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οποιος εχει παει σε αυτην την εταιρια ξερετε αν μπορω να παω με το  μετρο σε βγαζει κοντα εκει η θα πρεπει να κανω κανενα ποδαροδρομο η να παρω κ αλλο μεταφορικο μεσο? μου ειπαν κατι οτι ειναι απεναντι απο τα ικεα η πρακτικερ ενα απο τα 2 δεν θημαμαι πιο ηταν, επισης το δευτερο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι γιατι ζητανε φοτοτυπια την paypal για να δουν ποσο ειναι κ να με φορολογησουν αυτη δεν εχουν στοιχεια με το ποσο κανει αυτο που πηρα εννοω δεν τους δινουν απο της εταιριεσ οταν στελνουν κατι  κ αποδειξη? αυτα τα 2 οποιος ξερει να μου πει ειμαι υποχρεως ευχαριστω.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Καλύτερα να φτάσεις με το λεωφορείο, θα έχεις λιγότερο περπάτημα. Το μετρό σταματά στο αεροδρόμιο, ενώ αυτά τα κτήρια είναι λίγο πιο πίσω. "Περπατιέται" πάντως η απόσταση. 

Για την απόδειξη του paypal, λογικό είναι να στην ζητάνε, αν δεν υπάρχει μέσα στο δέμα η απόδειξη του καταστήματος/αποστολέα (αν είναι ιδιώτης).

----------


## 744

Τι ποσό ήταν η αγορά σου? Σήμερα παρέλαβα πακέτο με αξία 25 δολάρια ΧΩΡΙΣ εκτελωνισμό. Είχε το Commercial Invoice όμως μαζί με την αποστολή.

----------


## spiroscfu

Από ότι έχω βρει οι επιπλέον δασμοί του τελωνίου είναι 
1. ΦΠΑ του προϊόντος 23% σύμφωνα με την απόδειξη του paypal (που μπορεί να την θεωρήσουν πλαστή/άκυρη και να βγάλουν την δικιά τους τιμή) 
2. TARIC η δασμολογική επιπλέον αξία του κάθε προϊόντος (για τα περισσότερα ηλεκτρονικά νομίζω πως είναι περίπου στο 5%) 
3. Φύλακτρα τελωνείου ανά ημέρα
4. Αμοιβή εκτελωνιστή (αν δεν γίνει από εμάς)


Στην τιμή περιλαμβάνονται και τα μεταφορικά και νομίζω πως το μικρότερο ποσό που δεν περνάει τελωνείο είναι 30 ή 50 δολάρια (μαζί με τα μεταφορικά)
http://www.podilates.gr/sites/defaul...8_INTERNET.pdf
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs...tar_faq_el.pdf

----------


## demolutioner

εμενα μου ειπαν 46 ευρω για αυτους τα δικα τουσ δλδ κ να παω την  αποδειξη γιανα με φορολογησουν λεει το θεμα ειναι για να μου ζηταει  αποδειξη να υποθεσω οτι αυτοι δεν εχουν καποια αποδειξη απο την εταιρια  που το πηρα με το ποσο κανει σωστα?

----------


## demolutioner

> Καλύτερα να φτάσεις με το λεωφορείο, θα έχεις λιγότερο περπάτημα. Το μετρό σταματά στο αεροδρόμιο, ενώ αυτά τα κτήρια είναι λίγο πιο πίσω. "Περπατιέται" πάντως η απόσταση. 
> 
> Για την απόδειξη του paypal, λογικό είναι να στην ζητάνε, αν δεν υπάρχει μέσα στο δέμα η απόδειξη του καταστήματος/αποστολέα (αν είναι ιδιώτης).



 υποθετω τοτε για να μου ζητανε δεν θα εχουν αυτοι καπια αποδειξη ετσι δεν ειναι? αλλιως γιατι να μου ζητουσαν σωστα?

----------


## tasosmos

Απλα ειναι συνηθισμενο στα δεματα απο κινα κτλ να αναγραφεται χαμηλοτερη τιμη απο την πραγματικη. Οποτε ζηταν να τους πας την αποδειξη απο το paypal με το σκεπτικο οτι αυτη θα ειναι σιγουρα η πραγματικη τιμη αγορας.

----------


## demolutioner

δεν υπαρχει καποιος που να ειχε παει αυτος να το εκτελονισει μονος του κ να του ειχαν ζητηση να τους παει κ αποδειξη οπως σε εμενα? επισης ξερετε ποσο παει η αμοιβει για τον εκτελωνιστη να στο φερει αυτος? κ αν στο φερει αυτος τωρα ας πουμε με την αποδειξη τι γινετε? την δινεις σε αυτον κ σε χρεωνει αυτος? δεν πρεπει να γινει απο συγκεκριμενα ατομα η χρεωση φορου? οποτε αν ζητησω να μου το φερουν κ να πληρωσω εκτελονιστη μετα με την αποδειξη πως θα γινει η δουλεια?

----------


## demolutioner

> Απλα ειναι συνηθισμενο στα δεματα απο κινα κτλ να αναγραφεται χαμηλοτερη τιμη απο την πραγματικη. Οποτε ζηταν να τους πας την αποδειξη απο το paypal με το σκεπτικο οτι αυτη θα ειναι σιγουρα η πραγματικη τιμη αγορας.



το εχεις κανει εχεις παει δλδ εσυ με αποδειξη ενω ειχαν κ αυτοι ηδη αποδειξη με την τιμη?

----------


## tasosmos

Λιγο πολυ παντα κατι υπαρχει στο εξωτερικο του δεματος που να αναγραφει τιμη. Μπορει να ειναι απλα μια ετικετα ή μπορει να ειναι τιμολογιο αποστολης ή τεσπα κατι. 
Προσωπικα δεν μου εχει τυχει κατι τετοιο αλλα συνηθως μονο μικροπραγματα παιρνω απο κινα κτλ. 
Οπως και να εχει καλυτερα σε συμφερει να πας εσυ αν εχεις τον χρονο παρα να το αφησεις στην dhl.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> δεν υπαρχει καποιος που να ειχε παει αυτος να το εκτελονισει μονος του κ να του ειχαν ζητηση να τους παει κ αποδειξη οπως σε εμενα? επισης ξερετε ποσο παει η αμοιβει για τον εκτελωνιστη να στο φερει αυτος? κ αν στο φερει αυτος τωρα ας πουμε με την αποδειξη τι γινετε? την δινεις σε αυτον κ σε χρεωνει αυτος? δεν πρεπει να γινει απο συγκεκριμενα ατομα η χρεωση φορου? οποτε αν ζητησω να μου το φερουν κ να πληρωσω εκτελονιστη μετα με την αποδειξη πως θα γινει η δουλεια?




Η αμοιβή του εκτελωνιστή είναι περίπου 70-80 ευρώ. Προπληρώνεις, στέλνεις τα έγγραφα (εξουσιοδότηση κτλ) και μετά στο στέλνει η μεταφορική. Η χρέωση φόρου γίνεται ανάλογα την αξία (σύμφωνα με την απόδειξη ή στο περίπου [δηλ. να μπει κανείς σε e-μαγαζί και να δει τιμή...  σε κάθε περίπτωση, *πρακτικά* λειτουργεί το θέμα]).

Ακόμα και την απόδειξη από το paypal μπορείς να "πειράξεις".

----------


## 744

> Ακόμα και την απόδειξη από το paypal μπορείς να "πειράξεις".



Και πρέπει...  :Sneaky2: 


Γιατί είναι αλήτες...

----------


## demolutioner

> Η αμοιβή του εκτελωνιστή είναι περίπου 70-80 ευρώ. Προπληρώνεις, στέλνεις τα έγγραφα (εξουσιοδότηση κτλ) και μετά στο στέλνει η μεταφορική. Η χρέωση φόρου γίνεται ανάλογα την αξία (σύμφωνα με την απόδειξη ή στο περίπου [δηλ. να μπει κανείς σε e-μαγαζί και να δει τιμή...  σε κάθε περίπτωση, *πρακτικά* λειτουργεί το θέμα]).
> 
> Ακόμα και την απόδειξη από το paypal μπορείς να "πειράξεις".



 την εχω φτιαξει απλα σκεφτομαι αν εχουν την κανονικη τιμη αυτοι πες οτι  τους εδωσε η εταιρια που το πηρα καποιο χαρτι με την τιμη κ τους παω εγω  την δικια μ που εχω αλλαξει απο το paypal  κ τους πω  παιδια το κ' το...  δεν ξερω αν εκαναν λαθος μαλλον με τις αποδιξεις κ  σας εδωσαν κανενος αλλου κινητου εμενα να η αποδιξει, τι λες θα κανω  δουλεια???

----------


## sotron1

> Και πρέπει... 
> 
> 
> Γιατί είναι αλήτες...




 :Thumbup:

----------


## SRF

> την εχω φτιαξει απλα σκεφτομαι *αν εχουν την κανονικη τιμη αυτοι πες οτι  τους εδωσε η εταιρια που το πηρα καποιο χαρτι με την τιμη κ τους παω εγω  την δικια μ που εχω αλλαξει απο το paypal*  κ τους πω  παιδια το κ' το...  δεν ξερω αν εκαναν λαθος μαλλον με τις αποδιξεις κ  σας εδωσαν κανενος αλλου κινητου εμενα να η αποδιξει, τι λες θα κανω  δουλεια???



Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο σκοπός που θέλουν ΚΑΙ την δική σου απόδειξη!!! Συγκρίνουν τις δύο, αν είναι απολύτως ίδιες σε ποσά κλπ, τότε αποδέχοντε την αξία που αναγραφουν. Αν τους έχει στείλει άλλη, και εσύ τους πας άλλη, αυτομάτως θεωρούν "άκυρες" αμφότερες, και εκτελωνίζουν κατ' εκτίμηση ΔΙΚΗ τους ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΑ ως προς το ύψος που θα ανέβει, αφού άλλωστε ρίχνωντας και τις δύο ως "παραχαραγμένες - ψευ΄δής" αυτομάτως θεωρούν ότι η πραγματική αξία είναι δεδομένα κατ' αυτούς πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την μεγαλύτερη αναγραφόμενη σε μία εκ των δύο "αποδείξεων" και διπλασιάζουν (ή και παραπάνω) άμεσα το ποσό εκτλενωστικής αξίας!!! Και ΑΝ τολμάς μετά πές τους ότι θέλεις, για λάθος τους κλπ, που θα έχουν στα χέρια τους ΔΥΟ αποδείξεις ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΣΟ για το ΙΔΙΟ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ!!! 
Θα σου τινάξουν μέχρι και τις φορολογικές σου δηλώσεις ετών πριν, αν τους κάνεις και "μαγκιές" !!! 
Αυτές είναι ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΛΕΣ που τους έχουν δωθεί από "ψηλά" για την πάταξη της... φοροδιαφυγής!!!

----------


## tasosmos

Ε καλα για το συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενικα δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν και αδικο αν τους παρουσιασεις ψευδη στοιχεια...

----------


## demolutioner

ε! το πολυ πολυ στο τελος τους λεω στειλτε το πισω να μου κανουν refund να τελειωνουμε κ ξεμπερδευω!!!

----------


## demolutioner

> Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο σκοπός που θέλουν ΚΑΙ την δική σου απόδειξη!!! Συγκρίνουν τις δύο, αν είναι απολύτως ίδιες σε ποσά κλπ, τότε αποδέχοντε την αξία που αναγραφουν. Αν τους έχει στείλει άλλη, και εσύ τους πας άλλη, αυτομάτως θεωρούν "άκυρες" αμφότερες, και εκτελωνίζουν κατ' εκτίμηση ΔΙΚΗ τους ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΑ ως προς το ύψος που θα ανέβει, αφού άλλωστε ρίχνωντας και τις δύο ως "παραχαραγμένες - ψευ΄δής" αυτομάτως θεωρούν ότι η πραγματική αξία είναι δεδομένα κατ' αυτούς πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την μεγαλύτερη αναγραφόμενη σε μία εκ των δύο "αποδείξεων" και διπλασιάζουν (ή και παραπάνω) άμεσα το ποσό εκτλενωστικής αξίας!!! Και ΑΝ τολμάς μετά πές τους ότι θέλεις, για λάθος τους κλπ, που θα έχουν στα χέρια τους ΔΥΟ αποδείξεις ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΣΟ για το ΙΔΙΟ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ!!! 
> Θα σου τινάξουν μέχρι και τις φορολογικές σου δηλώσεις ετών πριν, αν τους κάνεις και "μαγκιές" !!! 
> Αυτές είναι ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΛΕΣ που τους έχουν δωθεί από "ψηλά" για την πάταξη της... φοροδιαφυγής!!!



ε! το πολυ πολυ στο τελος τους λεω στειλτε το πισω να μου κανουν refund να τελειωνουμε κ ξεμπερδευω!!!

----------


## 744

Μίλα με τον πωλητή. Αν έχει βάλει απόδειξη τότε δώσε την πραγματική. Αλλιώς ξέρεις...

----------


## DLS 33

Προσφατα αγορασα κατι απο την γερμανια μεσω ebay και οταν παω στην σελιδα  του προιοντος μεσα απο το e-mai- μου βγαζει αυτο
τι γινεται ?


Unfortunately, access to this particular item has been blocked due to legal restrictions in some countries. We are blocking your viewing in an effort to prevent restricted items from being displayed. Regrettably, in some cases, we may prevent users from accessing items that are not within the scope of said restrictions because of limitations of existing technology. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause, and we hope you may find other items of interest on eBay.

----------


## makocer

εισαι σιγουρος οτι ηταν γερμανια ή απλα απο το ebay.de ??

γιατι αν ο πωλητης ειναι u.s.a based υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να κολαει σε καποιο κ0λ0 νομο που εχουν βγαλει για εξαγωγη τεχνολογιας κλπ παπατζες
(και μας εχουν φυσικα στη μαυρη λιστα!! )

----------


## SV1JRT

> Προσφατα αγορασα κατι απο την γερμανια μεσω ebay και οταν παω στην σελιδα  του προιοντος μεσα απο το e-mai- μου βγαζει αυτο
> τι γινεται ?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, access to this particular item has been blocked due to legal restrictions in some countries. We are blocking your viewing in an effort to prevent restricted items from being displayed. Regrettably, in some cases, we may prevent users from accessing items that are not within the scope of said restrictions because of limitations of existing technology. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause, and we hope you may find other items of interest on eBay.




 Δημήτρη, το μύνημα αυτό βγαίνει απο το ebay, γιατι ορισμένες χώρες (όπως π.χ. η Γαλλία) έχουν θεσπίσει νόμους κατά της εισαγωγής ορισμένων προιώντων στην χώρα τους. Η απαγόρευση αυτή αφορα ΚΥΡΙΩΣ καλυντικά και παραγωγα τους, ειδικά για την Γαλλία, αλλα περιλαμβάνει και ορισμένα άλλα είδη.

 ΣΤΗ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗ, αλλά αν το IP της σύνδεσης σου είναι "mapped" σε χώρα που επιβάλει περιορισμούς, το ebay νομίζει οτι βρίσκεσαι σε αυτή την χώρα και δεν σε αφήνει να δεις την σελίδα του προιόντος.

 Η λύση είναι να συνδεθείς στο internet απο άλλη σύνδεση και να προχωρήσεις κανονικά στην αγορά σου.

----------


## DLS 33

το αγορασα ! αλλα μεσα απο το "e-mail toy ebay" δεν μπορω να το δω.
σαν αγορα την βλεπω στο paypal αλλα δενμπορω να παω στην σελιδα...
μονο απο  "εξω" μπορω

Αυτο αγορσα...
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/MIG--MAG...878732749/item

----------


## SV1JRT

> το αγορασα ! αλλα μεσα απο το "e-mail toy ebay" δεν μπορω να το δω.
> σαν αγορα την βλεπω στο paypal αλλα δενμπορω να παω στην σελιδα...
> μονο απο  "εξω" μπορω
> 
> Αυτο αγορσα...
> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/MIG--MAG...878732749/item





Εμένα ανοίγει κανονικα. (Το IP μου είναι "mapped" στη Γαλλία, λόγω του εταιρικού VPN).

MIG / MAG Brenner MB 15 4m Ergoplus Schlauchpaket MIG/MAG MB15 Ergo 15

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ζόρι μπορεί να τραβάει μια χώρα με ανταλακτικό ηλεκτροκόλησης....
Περίεργο...

Για κάνε ένα πείραμα, να δούμε σε ποια χώρα νομίζει το εβαυ οτι βρίσκεσαι....
Βρές το IP του Router σου (Το public IP) και πήγενε σε αυτό το site και βάλε το.
http://www.ip2nation.com/
Θα σου βγάλει την χώρα στην οποία είναι "mapped" το IP της συνδεσης σου.

----------


## tasosmos

Καμια φορα τα αντικειμενα πχ απο το ebay.de δεν εμφανιζονται αν μπεις απο το ebay.com. Δεν το εχω ψαξει αλλα υποθετω αυτο το επιλεγει ο πωλητης κατα την καταχωρηση και μαλλον περι αυτου προκειται.
Αν ακολουθησεις δλδ κανονικα το link και αλλαξεις μονο την καταληξη του ebay (πχ αν λεει ebay.com[μπλα μπλα] καντο ebay.de[μπλα μπλα]) θα πρεπει να παιζει.

----------


## DLS 33

οταν κανω login στο ebay και μετα ειναι που δεν μπορω να το δω !
ετσι απο εδω μπορω να το δω και να το ξανααγορασω......

----------


## tasosmos

Ok, δοκιμασε αυτο που σου ειπα. Μπες πχ ebay.de αντι για ebay.com και κανε εκει login να δεις αν στο βγαζει, υποθετω ετσι θα παιξει.

----------


## sotron1

> Εμένα ανοίγει κανονικα. (Το IP μου είναι "mapped" στη Γαλλία, λόγω του εταιρικού VPN).
> 
> MIG / MAG Brenner MB 15 4m Ergoplus Schlauchpaket MIG/MAG MB15 Ergo 15
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ζόρι μπορεί να τραβάει μια χώρα με ανταλακτικό ηλεκτροκόλησης....
> Περίεργο...
> 
> Για κάνε ένα πείραμα, να δούμε σε ποια χώρα νομίζει το εβαυ οτι βρίσκεσαι....
> Βρές το IP του Router σου (Το public IP) και πήγενε σε αυτό το site και βάλε το.
> ...



Και εμένα ανοίγει κανονικά.

----------


## SRF

> Και εμένα ανοίγει κανονικά.



Επίσης και εμένα...  !!!

----------

